# Sex on the first date ruin things?



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like your date went better than expected? :lol


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

i bet the guy thought having sex on the first date ruined things


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think it will ruin things, necessarily. But I think it's more fun (ultimately) to take it a bit slower. Then again, I can't really say much. :um


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well you obviously have the physical connection down so as long as you have that emotional one, and it's not just based on the physical attration, then it could work out.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Cypress said:


> Looks like your date went better than expected? :lol


x 2, congrats kathy :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

It doesnt ruin anything. I can agree waiting is a better option usually but then again I had sex with my first husband on our first date...we ended up married.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, if I learned anything from relationships, it's to take it slowly before you get too close in that way. You should get to know one another first and then once you feel comfortable enough, that should be the time for sex. But if he's genuinely wanting to hang out and stuff with you again, I guess it's ok.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

I've had sex on every first date I've went on because I tend to think that's the only way to get a guy (which is wrong I know).


----------



## DaveM (May 29, 2008)

I hate to tell you this, but the boy is emotionally attached already. This quick attachment can be for a number of reasons, but I imagine it's because he has not had very much sex or relationships in his past.

What may happen is you will lose desire for him (because he is too clingy) and a large chunk of his heart will tear off because he will feel rejected.

If you really want to pursue this relationship, message him next time that he is taking this beyond a simple sexual relationship and making it into something more, and that you're not comfortable with it.

Even if you do suffer from Social Anxiety and have a strong desire for love, clinginess such as this is a quick way to kill attraction.

Here's a question that I pose for you though- now that you know what I told you, do you really believe this is how things will play out?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Good luck. The time I had sex on the first date the relationship didn't end up lasting more than two weeks.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

/


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

i wouldn't sleep with a chick i liked and wanted to be with on the first date, and if she expressed interest in wanting to then i'd have serious doubts about dating her.. i just think it's a huge turnoff, sleeping on the first date screams hoe. i mean if you're both on the level of it just being for fun and a casual hookup then fine, but i wouldn't want to be in a relationship with someone who did it (yes hypocrite).


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

kathy903 said:


> This kid is still a boy... like he's 17 all bout seeing his friends and eating hot wings and playing sports.


I thought that's how all guys are, lol? Hrm, I agree that at 17 he probably isn't going to be up to your expectations since you are most likely more mature than he is.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> since you are most likely more mature than he is.


I doubt that :lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Not to harsh the fun loving tone here, but is anyone aware that the CDC/Atlanta confirms that 1 in 4 teenage girls/women have a sexually transmitted disease? And how does that effect the thinking on this topic? This includes HPV, gonnorhea etc. The next love interest I have will agree to get tested along with me or it's a no-go. *


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> * The next love interest I have will agree to get tested along with me or it's a no-go. *


As someone who works in a lab, I find this interesting. Tested for what? There isnt one single test for all diseases.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

And I am not saying that it isnt a good idea....lest anyone think that I am. I am just wondering which of the tests you would have done? I dont know the costs off the top of my head. I will look that info up at work today.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*But I bet there is a normal "set" that tests for the most common ones.*


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Test for AIDS cause it is the most serious, pretty much anything else can be treated, at least I think(hope) so... Test for herpes too cause its permanent.

As far as sex on the first date goes... if they are quick to sleep with you now, they have probably slept with many other people on the first date too. If you don't care about that then have fun.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

There are several tests. At my lab I did the rundown yesterday.

To test for HIV, syphilis, gonorrhea, chlamydia and HPV one would need:

*HIV AB with reflex to Western Blot
*Chlamydia/Gonorrhea 
*RPR/VDRL
*HPV

Total cost? At my lab, $540. Your cost may
vary.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Thanks Penny. I usually starve the poor woman before things get "beddy", but the non sexual is more important to me then the sexual because of my desire for permanence. And I just feel "freer" with someone I know appreciates me. And I'm serious about the testing. So this info is good to know. *


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i only read the first post but IMO it may or may not ruin things. if a girl sleeps with a guy on the first date then he'll have a guarantee lay with her. if all he wants to do is have sex with you and isnt that interested in going out on dates then thats a good sign that he just wants a piece of ***.


Penny said:


> There are several tests. At my lab I did the rundown yesterday.
> 
> To test for HIV, syphilis, gonorrhea, chlamydia and HPV one would need:
> 
> ...


$540?? thats insane. i didnt know it costs this much. do you know if insurance covers this??

ok i read a few posts...


----------

